# Difference between TRT & PCT



## DeDe (Apr 28, 2019)

Finding it difficult to locate information about the differences between the two, and under what circumstances do you do trt over pct and vice versa. All websites and articles talk about is dosage and stuff like that.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 28, 2019)

DeDe said:


> Finding it difficult to locate information about the differences between the two, and under what circumstances do you do trt over pct and vice versa. All websites and articles talk about is dosage and stuff like that.



TRT is testosterone replacement.  People do TRT when their body does not produce enough endogenous testosterone. 

PCT is post cycle therapy.  Your body will stop producing testosterone while you are taking exogenous testosterone.  PCT is meant to "jump start" your naturally production again.

The only circumstance that should ever lead to TRT is low testosterone.


----------



## Trump (Apr 28, 2019)

Trt is when your body doesn’t produce its own testosterone so a doctor prescribes you testosterone and pct is where you take other drugs to push you body back to produce it’s own testosterone. Thats the version for thick people like me, hulk will prob reply with lots of long words in a min.



DeDe said:


> Finding it difficult to locate information about the differences between the two, and under what circumstances do you do trt over pct and vice versa. All websites and articles talk about is dosage and stuff like that.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 28, 2019)

It seems like so many people are doing trt so I figured it was similar to pct. thanks guys!


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 28, 2019)

Trump said:


> Trt is when your body doesn’t produce its own testosterone so a doctor prescribes you testosterone and pct is where you take other drugs to push you body back to produce it’s own testosterone. Thats the version for thick people like me, hulk will prob reply with lots of long words in a min.


And then you’ll want to stab him....


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 28, 2019)

DeDe said:


> It seems like so many people are doing trt so I figured it was similar to pct. thanks guys!


Prolonged use of anabolic steroids will likely lead to the need for trt. Or improper pct. Or you do everything right and still don’t bounce back.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m just going to say it.... you might want to do A LOT of reading before you experiment more or you’re definitely going to learn the difference between the two.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 29, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I’m just going to say it.... you might want to do A LOT of reading before you experiment more or you’re definitely going to learn the difference between the two.


That’s exactly what I’ve been doing... and that’s also why I posted this. To learn. I can post a question on here and research other things and find answers to other questions while I wait for a response from you guys. I’m not retarded. It’s called being efficient. Also, you shouldn’t believe everything you read online, which is why I ask you guys all these questions. Because you’re supposed to be helpful, seasoned experts. Sorry if asking all these questions is bothering you guys. I’m trying to be safe. It says in one of the threads that you guys want all the newbies to read that you guys are here to help and that you care. So if you could be helpful instead of condescending, that’d be great. Thanks.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 29, 2019)

DeDe said:


> That’s exactly what I’ve been doing... and that’s also why I posted this. To learn. I can post a question on here and research other things and find answers to other questions while I wait for a response from you guys. I’m not retarded. It’s called being efficient. Also, you shouldn’t believe everything you read online, which is why I ask you guys all these questions. Because you’re supposed to be helpful, seasoned experts. Sorry if asking all these questions is bothering you guys. I’m trying to be safe. It says in one of the threads that you guys want all the newbies to read that you guys are here to help and that you care. So if you could be helpful instead of condescending, that’d be great. Thanks.



I am being helpful. I was in the same place not to long ago. Just read every thread you can on the forum and save the questions for the real parts you don’t understand.

This way people continue to want to help you. A lot of the basics can be filled in using some quick searching etc. You should feel comfortable with all this before you start cycling more.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 29, 2019)

DeDe said:


> That’s exactly what I’ve been doing... and that’s also why I posted this. To learn. I can post a question on here and research other things and find answers to other questions while I wait for a response from you guys. I’m not retarded. It’s called being efficient. Also, you shouldn’t believe everything you read online, which is why I ask you guys all these questions. Because you’re supposed to be helpful, seasoned experts. Sorry if asking all these questions is bothering you guys. I’m trying to be safe. It says in one of the threads that you guys want all the newbies to read that you guys are here to help and that you care. So if you could be helpful instead of condescending, that’d be great. Thanks.



Hey dude, welcome. We ARE here to help you. And we WILL help you. I promise. 

My only advice to you is to humble yourself (even more) and be respectful of the guys as they give you feedback... You gotta have thick skin to last here, but it will be worth it in the long haul. That I promise you too.

If you can keep a supple and humble mind and heart, we can walk beside you as you gain knowledge and understanding. 

Now for the no BS feedback, the question you asked and then how you responded to the guys shows us where you are at with you understanding of AAS and basic physiology, as well as your teachability... 

So as Viduus suggested, stick around, read a lot, use the search function, read the stickies, use google scholar, and then feel free to ask questions, but if you want to truly learn and make some friends along the way, keep a humble, teachable heart.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 29, 2019)

Trump said:


> Trt is when your body doesn’t produce its own testosterone so a doctor prescribes you testosterone and pct is where you take other drugs to push you body back to produce it’s own testosterone. Thats the version for thick people like me, hulk will prob reply with lots of long words in a min.





Straight30weight said:


> And then you’ll want to stab him....


You two can shove it up your ass sideways.  
Love it or hate it, hulk is a trusted member that has paid his dues. And while most can’t pull their head out of their own ass long enough to see it, he actually gives a **** about the rest of the board.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> You two can shove it up your ass sideways.
> Love it or hate it, hulk is a trusted member that has paid his dues. And while most can’t pull their head out of their own ass long enough to see it, he actually gives a **** about the rest of the board.



I agree with your sentiments TS. But I’m not sure that Trump meant any offense towards HS.


----------



## Trump (Apr 29, 2019)

And this is your contribution to the board is it?? Abusing me because I said I was thick and someone like hulk would be able to give a more biological explanation. What a wanker



ToolSteel said:


> You two can shove it up your ass sideways.
> Love it or hate it, hulk is a trusted member that has paid his dues. And while most can’t pull their head out of their own ass long enough to see it, he actually gives a **** about the rest of the board.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 29, 2019)

It’s unfortunate that a sense of humor is in such short supply these days. Thanks for the neg rep tool, your name is fitting. What I wrote was a joke from the chat box the other day. Appreciate it though.


----------



## Trump (Apr 29, 2019)

I never got a neg rep he must dislike your comment more than mine 



Straight30weight said:


> It’s unfortunate that a sense of humor is in such short supply these days. Thanks for the neg rep tool, your name is fitting. What I wrote was a joke from the chat box the other day. Appreciate it though.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 29, 2019)

Well to be fair, whoever left it didn’t say who they were (also not surprising). But I guess the stabbing thing was probably more negative than you saying that hulk is smart.


----------



## Trump (Apr 29, 2019)

Anyone that read the chat that day would also know that stabbing comment was not meant to be any kind of attack on hulk. This has all been interpreted wrong 



Straight30weight said:


> Well to be fair, whoever left it didn’t say who they were (also not surprising). But I guess the stabbing thing was probably more negative than you saying that hulk is smart.


----------



## CJ (Apr 29, 2019)

I was there, I can attest. The stabbing comment was just a callback to a chat box conversation.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 29, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Well to be fair, whoever left it didn’t say who they were (also not surprising). But I guess the stabbing thing was probably more negative than you saying that hulk is smart.



I got one as well. Pretty sure it wasn’t TS. Even if it was, I’ve seen his totals and I’m not saying $h1t


----------



## Trump (Apr 29, 2019)

Totals are average at best



Viduus said:


> I got one as well. Pretty sure it wasn’t TS. Even if it was, I’ve seen his totals and I’m not saying $h1t


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 29, 2019)

Trump said:


> Totals are average at best


And here I was ready to apologize for taking your words the wrong way. 
I don’t think you know what average means.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 29, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I got one as well. Pretty sure it wasn’t TS. Even if it was, I’ve seen his totals and I’m not saying $h1t


If it wasn’t him I’ll be the first to apologize.


----------



## Trump (Apr 29, 2019)

Ha ha I messing your a beast man



ToolSteel said:


> And here I was ready to apologize for taking your words the wrong way.
> I don’t think you know what average means.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 29, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> If it wasn’t him I’ll be the first to apologize.


It was, but I’ll balance it out. 
Still a poor choice of words when the chat can’t be referenced on the fly for context.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 29, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> It was, but I’ll balance it out.
> Still a poor choice of words when the chat can’t be referenced on the fly for context.


You don’t have to


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 29, 2019)

Trump said:


> Totals are average at best



this made me laugh, obviously ur joking


----------



## Trump (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes I was joking you seen the vids of him squat. Jeeeesus



Gibsonator said:


> this made me laugh, obviously ur joking


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 30, 2019)

TRT is my PCT since I am more of a blast and cruise type of person with additional compounds thrown in there for good measure.  Last year it was test/EQ at the very beginning of the year and this year it is test/deca for the blast portion then back to my TRT dose for the cruise portion.  Hell, I may even stick with low dose deca year round if it doesn't impact my lab results too bad.  IDK how to explain it but deca makes me feel less old because it masks some of the pain from working out.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 30, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> TRT is my PCT since I am more of a blast and cruise type of person with additional compounds thrown in there for good measure.  Last year it was test/EQ at the very beginning of the year and this year it is test/deca for the blast portion then back to my TRT dose for the cruise portion.  Hell, I may even stick with low dose deca year round if it doesn't impact my lab results too bad.  IDK how to explain it but deca makes me feel less old because it masks some of the pain from working out.


Isn’t it really bad to constantly be on?


----------



## CJ (Apr 30, 2019)

DeDe said:


> Isn’t it really bad to constantly be on?



Not if you should be, medically. On cruise/trt doses you should just be replacing what your body won't produce naturally.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 30, 2019)

DeDe said:


> Isn’t it really bad to constantly be on?



Some of our bodies are screwed up and can’t produce enough testosterone naturally. When this happens you go on Testosterone Replacement Therapy (TRT) and you’re hooked to the needle for life. Good news is you can’t screw it up much worse.

Normies use PCT to restart their natural production. Cycling to much and for to king raises your odds it won’t come back in. Though many will point out it may only take one cycle to shut it down permanently.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 30, 2019)

Everyone doing this should realize that just 12 weeks might have lifelong consequences.  I didnt even ever consider this stuff until I chose trt for life due to very low levels of free test.  And I was 35 years old.  It only took me 1.5 "blasts" to realize that Im sticking to low dose test cycles and possibly a little anavar forever.  

That's the risk Im willing to take after seeing my bloodwork both times.  You have to prioritize your dedication and figure out your own level.  

Though I think it takes an incredible level of irresponsibility to kill yourself with AAS, you can certainly shorten your life by A LOT.  

Best of luck on your path


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Normies use PCT to restart their natural production.



The prefered nomenclature is Muggles.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 30, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Everyone doing this should realize that just 12 weeks might have lifelong consequences.  I didnt even ever consider this stuff until I chose trt for life due to very low levels of free test.  And I was 35 years old.  It only took me 1.5 "blasts" to realize that Im sticking to low dose test cycles and possibly a little anavar forever.
> 
> That's the risk Im willing to take after seeing my bloodwork both times.  You have to prioritize your dedication and figure out your own level.
> 
> ...



I dont see myself ever doing a blast and cruise cycle. The risks exponentially outweigh the reward.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 30, 2019)

DeDe said:


> I dont see myself ever doing a blast and cruise cycle. The risks exponentially outweigh the reward.



you say that now...


----------



## DeDe (Apr 30, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> you say that now...


lol you right you right


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 30, 2019)

DeDe said:


> I dont see myself ever doing a blast and cruise cycle. The risks exponentially outweigh the reward.


And yet you’re out here suckin dick for tren....


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 30, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Everyone doing this should realize that just 12 weeks might have lifelong consequences.  I didnt even ever consider this stuff until I chose trt for life due to very low levels of free test.  And I was 35 years old.  It only took me 1.5 "blasts" to realize that Im sticking to low dose test cycles and possibly a little anavar forever.
> 
> That's the risk Im willing to take after seeing my bloodwork both times.  You have to prioritize your dedication and figure out your own level.
> 
> ...


How low dose are you talking?


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 30, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> How low dose are you talking?



500 mg.  That's the dose I can get by taking only 1mg of adex.  More adex than that skews my lipids more than I care for and ups my liver enzymes.  

Var will be a really rare thing for me but 50 mg is a damn powerful dose!


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 30, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> 500 mg.  That's the dose I can get by taking only 1mg of adex.  More adex than that skews my lipids more than I care for and ups my liver enzymes.
> 
> Var will be a really rare thing for me but 50 mg is a damn powerful dose!


Gotcha. 500 is just fine man


----------



## DeDe (Apr 30, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> And yet you’re out here suckin dick for tren....


:32 (18): Not blasting it tho! Also I want it on record that I’ll tongue punch fart boxes for LNE


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 1, 2019)

DeDe said:


> Isn’t it really bad to constantly be on?



In my case, nope.  I was diagnosed with low-t a few years back and have been taking testosterone since the diagnosis.  

Now the ramp up for 10 to 12 weeks probably isn't the best for me, but that is a risk/reward type of thing.  As long as I am better by the next set of labs, no one but me knows or cares.


----------

